# DrufelCNC



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

I just received my cnc router from bulkman cnc, It comes with controller software called Drufelcnc, anyone know much about it. full version is $50.00 here's a link.

https://drufelcnc.com/


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Graham looks like it will be similar to Mach3. I know several of those control cards are compatible with Mach3 so it might run files saved with a mach 3 postprocessor.

Are they providing setup files for the machine you bought from them so you don't have to make all the calculations to tune the steppers ANd run your spindle if you got one?


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Haven't really checked every thing out yet but the do have a lot of pdf files on setting everything up, I'll be using a router for now, probably my Hitachi 3.75 hp router. 
The system comes with a Novusun break out board, I never used a break out board before but it looks like its not bad, has usb/ethernet, see how it goes, I do have mach3 but was wanting something newer and this control software looks like it's a new program, probably got more bugs than I could count too.
Also looks very colorful compared to mach3.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Graham that Hitachi 3.75 hp router is probably way too heavy for that CNC. They recommend the Dewalt DWP611 which is 1.25hp and weighs just under 4 pounds. I could not find any recommended weight for the router/spindle but I think it is probably limited to smaller routers and spindles.

By the way their price for the DWP611 is way too high.


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Sorry it's the 2 1/4 hp router, 7 lbs with the handle. I am using larger motors with this machine, 425 oz stepper with 2 25 volt power supplies. I do also have a smaller router but not sure what hp it is or the weight. Thing I like about the Hitachi is it's so much more quiet than most others. but if need be I'll get the dewalt.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You might check with their tech support and see what they say about the weight their CNC should be able to handle. 

If it is too heavy it will twist the beam of the gantry when cutting especialy along the Y-axis and cause bad cuts. It just looks a little light to me.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> You might check with their tech support and see what they say about the weight their CNC should be able to handle.
> 
> If it is too heavy it will twist the beam of the gantry when cutting especialy along the Y-axis and cause bad cuts. It just looks a little light to me.


Yeah, the Workbee is pretty typical of extruded al hobby routers. However, the biggest deflection comes from the cutting forces in any of the 3 axes, not the static weight of the router/spindle. Still, I hang a DW611 on mine and would not feel comfortable with anything heavier. I take pretty light cuts with mine as it is.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks like someone decided to write a new control software to work with all the Chinese Mach3 controllers, for a lot less money than Mach3.
I think that a lot of these Chinese controllers use the same firmware, as they are all basically copies of each other.

While it's much cheaper than Mach3, it appears to have a lot fewer features. It doesn't appear to support g-code arcs (G2, G3).

I always advise against using any Chinese controllers with Mach3, as none of them work 100% correctly. 

If the limited features work for you then this may be OK. But I prefer non Chinese hardware, and well supported software like UCCNC.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

ger21 said:


> Looks like someone decided to write a new control software to work with all the Chinese Mach3 controllers, for a lot less money than Mach3.
> I think that a lot of these Chinese controllers use the same firmware, as they are all basically copies of each other.
> 
> While it's much cheaper than Mach3, it appears to have a lot fewer features. It doesn't appear to support g-code arcs (G2, G3).
> ...


No arcs! That's a pretty low bar. They'd be better off with GRBL.


----------

